# onyl 1 screen resolution appears on my WM setting



## alie (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi guys,

I got problem with my gnome/KDE screen resolution problem. i only have 1 options 640x480. i've changed my xorg.conf modes to "1023x600" "800x600" but still appears as 640x480


----------



## zeiz (Feb 12, 2009)

I had similar problem and fixed it by putting extra lines in section "Monitor":

```
Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
        VendorName   "Samsung"
        ModelName    "SyncMaster 2253BW"
        [color="Red"]HorizSync       30.0-81.0
        VertRefresh     56.0-75.0
        ModeLine "1680x1050" 146 1680 1784 1960 2240 1050 1053 1059 1089
        Option          "DPMS"[/color]
EndSection
```

My Section "Screen" looks like this:

```
Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        [color="Red"]DefaultDepth    24[/color]
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     24
                [color="Red"]Modes   "1680x1050"[/color]
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```

You can generate ModeLine with gtf utility if you know your vertical refresh rate (usually 60Hz for laptops) as shown:

$ gtf 1024 600 60 -x

Another utility is xvidtune

OR you can use online ModeLine calculators (google: "modeline calculators")
One of them: http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
Another one: http://www.arachnoid.com/modelines/

Usually monitor's (laptop's) manual contains data you need:
default resolution, horizontal sync, vertical refresh, maximum pixel clock (first value after ModeLine "1680x1050" 146 1680 ...)

Another fix you may want to try is this line in Section "Monitor":
PrefferedMode  "1024x600" or whatever your maximum resolution is.


----------



## alie (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi thanks for ur reply,

i found the problem. its because we cant use openchrome driver from from ports for HP 2133. we need to compile it from latest trunk.


----------

